
Key lessons from CloudLock’s $293M acquisition - j_s
https://amitkarp.com/2016/06/28/key-lessons-from-cloudlocks-acquisition/
======
j_s
_What turned out really well for the company and the investors was that
CloudLock was more scrappy than many of its competitors. [...] when the large
incumbent security players all realized they need to acquire startups in this
space, their best options were the startups that haven’t burned a lot of
money_

